# Apple and Maple



## LexB89 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi guy's,

I've just bought some maple and some apple wood.

The problem I have is two boxes of wood and don't know which is which! Lol

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 5, 2020)

Some picks might help, but maple usually has rougher bark unless it's silver maple


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

Yes some pics would be great. Apple is usually smother bark and it doesn’t split very easy.


----------



## Gecko10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Put a touch to them and smell the smoke?


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 5, 2020)

Gecko10 said:


> Put a touch to them and smell the smoke?


You must have hot fingers. I’d have to use a torch.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 5, 2020)

Alot of times apple will be the cross cut of a branch , round in shape . The bark is more like a " skin "


----------

